# La Casella - Umbria



## channimal (Jun 2, 2012)

Has anyone stayed here in the last couple of years?  Any words of advice?  I'm taking the Mrs for 2 weeks in Oct..  1 week at La Casella and the 2nd week in Rome.

So, regarding La Casella... interested to know if there were any "side street" restaurants in nearby towns that were absolutely "must-eat-there" places.  Also, day trips.. where?  etc.. anything and everything you can think of.

thanks!


----------



## Margariet (Jun 3, 2012)

Umbria is a marvellous area. We love Gubbio, Todi, Terni, Orvieto and don't forget Norcia where they sell wonderful chocolate, real chocolate, and all sorts of pork and ham specialities, if you eat pork. There are great eateries in Orvieto, lots of osterias. In Norcia we tried Dal Francese and Il Cenacole, both very good. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## channimal (Jun 4, 2012)

awesome.. thank you!


----------



## 225chs (Jul 22, 2012)

Better late than never. Just saw the post

I loved La Casella, the units were lovely, on top of the mountain. But..it is a dirt road to get there. About 5 miles but due to condition it takes 20-30 minutes. After a long day, it's a tough drive. It is located in the middle of nowhere, car a must and you should not hate driving. It rained heavily while we were there and we could not get up the mountain. Had to walk in mud, again at the end of day,to get to unit. I would return, but it would probably be alone or with my second wife, the present one remembers the walks in the mud. Il Peperoncino is the best local restaurant, it is in Montegabbione, the desk will get you there. Orvieto is 17 miles away and a fabulous place. Favorite restaurante is Palumba. Drive 10 miles further and visit Bagnoregio. Also enjoyed Nardi,Deruta,Todi
On the Tuscany side, Montelpalciano, Montelcino Pienza and Cortona


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 22, 2012)

225chs said:


> . I would return, but it would probably be alone or with my second wife, the present one remembers the walks in the mud. na



Love the line.


----------



## levatino (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello,

We were at La Casella in April of this year.  The onsite restaurant is quite good, boasts 4 large imaginative fixed (no choices here) courses, and is served in a wonderful setting. Unlimited Wine is included and if I remember right  it cost RCI exchangers 25 Euro per person.  Unfortunately, there was repetition in the menu.  For example, the past 3 days, we ate rabbit as the main entree.  Granted, it was delicious, but three days?

The resort is isolated and as the previous poster stated, it is not like you can walk to any nearby town or alternative restaurant.  As a matter of fact, we had to drive my 80 year old companion to dinner at the onsite restaurant in light of the hill, rough road and limited lighting.

I enjoyed La Casella, but like many European timeshares, it is more designed for Europeans looking for relaxation than Americans looking to be in the European Experience.


----------



## Margariet (Jul 24, 2012)

levatino said:


> I enjoyed La Casella, but like many European timeshares, it is more designed for Europeans looking for relaxation than Americans looking to be in the European Experience.



Now I am curious, being European!


----------



## levatino (Jul 24, 2012)

Come on Margariet, you know the way we Americans do it.  We go on vacation to see 5000 tourist spots (in a single week).

La Casella , being somewhat off the tourist path, only makes seeing the spots more difficult.


When we were there, a couple staying next door to us was driving into Rome for consecutive days to sight see.  Crazy!


----------



## Margariet (Jul 24, 2012)

levatino said:


> Come on Margariet, you know the way we Americans do it.  We go on vacation to see 5000 tourist spots (in a single week).
> 
> La Casella , being somewhat off the tourist path, only makes seeing the spots more difficult.
> 
> ...



Oh yes, now I know what you mean!  Thank you!


----------

